# Economic climate or not?



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Over the past few years I have noticed that fewer people are keeping pets of any kind, is this due to the economic climate we find ourselves in or pressure from health services as they also blame pets for many ailments we get before even having any tests done to confirm.

Specialist pet shops are closing down, you know the type I mean those that have trained staff that can explain things about many animals rather than supermarkets whose staff in the majority have not a clue about the products they sell.

Are we heading for a futuristic sterile world, the only pets being electronic?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I hope not ... I can't say that 'ive noticed a downturn in pet ownership in this area ... i work in a school and there are still many children coming in and telling me about their new pets .... most of them seem to be getting smaller pets like hamsters, guinea pigs and cats ... much less with the dogs whether thats due to money, lack of space in homes or the fact that people around here are gettting lazier and cant be bothered to walk dogs lol


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I use to have about 10 different pet shops within my very close proximaty but just a couple of weeks ago a reasonable sized one closed down was open on the Saturday but gone on the Monday, out of the 15 I am now down to 5, which due to various reasons gives me 3 to deal with now.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

thats a shame .. there are only 4 petshops near to me and 2 of them dont sell mice, one is a dive (dump) so i would never shop there and that leaves me with one ... thats why ive sought out mice from breeders here and travelled to tamworth to the pet shop there which is about an hour away by taxi and 10 mins in a taxi lol ... not a cheap trip but i have friends and family there i can visit at the same time  will have to get my mum to take me on a pet shop tour of derby one day ... its hard not having a car ...i miss my car


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i think that just as many people keep pets but they are all so busy that most buy food etc online or just go to pets at home because its quick and easy so the little pet shops cannot survive, i also breed hamsters and gerbils and i never have any trouble rehoming the babies.people will always love their pets, no technology can replace that.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've stopped using my local petshop.I'd prefere to support the small business but it can't compete on price.I use pets at home,jollyes and the farm shop and between them these outlets have squashed the small shops.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, I dont think it has anything to do with the pets themselves. Mom and Pop pet stores charge more to covrr their high overhead. I shop at them when I can...but paying double the cost for food or bedding is just crazy. They just cant compete.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I shop according to the costs too, but for me, many local pet stores have great deals on certain items. I'm all over the city getting what I need. I do shop at Petsmart because I enjoy the cleanliness of the pets and small animal section. I get my big bag of aspen at TSC when I can because it's still only 9.99 there!

I don't shop at any pet stores, mom and pop or not, who sell puppies. Also several of the mom and pop stores around here are just nasty, very unhygienic. I went into this one for about ten minutes and my hair caught the ammonia/fishtank smell it was so strong...I had to go home and shampoo the heck out of it.

I don't think we've had any pet stores close around here. People in this area really like dogs and reptiles, and have a decent amount of money and low cost of living for the most part.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

This time of year is bad because people don't have much money to spare due to the higher winter bills and the holidays.

After Christmas everyone will be going and buying their kids the promised pets and then come tax time people will go nuts spending away all their tax returns.


----------

